# DSL modem w/ wireless router & remote desktop, etc.



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

OK,

I need some help as my little brain can't seem to figure out the following.....
I'm planning on purchasing a new wireless router to go w/ my Qwest provided Actiontec GT701 DSL modem.
In addition to my current main computer (Sony) I would like to have another PC hard wired for internet access & will also be using two new MacBooks wireless. Here is what I do not fully understand. Can I still keep my DSL modem transparent/bridged so I can remote desktop to the Sony like I have for years while out of town. If the Sony is pulling one IP address will the other wired computer & laptops pull their own IP addresses? I only need to access remote desktop the Sony but with the wireless set-up & multiple computers will this still even be possible? I'm not really in the position money/time to set-up a server system.

thanks,

fmg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Actiontec GT701 is a router, so you can either bridge it and connect a standard router, or you can use the following configuration and not change the settings of the Actiontec GT701 router. Since the router is a DHCP server, the IP addresses should take care of themselves. To do remote access, you may want to configure the specific machine with a static IP address, and you'll also have to forward ports through the router for the RDT connection.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

Holy crap John, are you trying to kill me or just scare me off so I no longer post dumb questions?
Would there be any chance of a "one box" possibly less complicated solution?
What if I was to pick up something like an Actiontec GT704-WG (or another product that you feel would serve me better).
http://www.actiontec.com/support/adsl_gateways.html
It has the multiple hardwire capability I need.....I'm just wondering if I can configure it so I can remote desktop to the Sony while having a second active hardwired machine & multiple wireless machines.

On a side note, do you know of a replacement for remote desktop that allows a user at the machine I'm controlling to see what I'm doing......I would like this function so I can teach my parents simple computer use from the other side of the country.

Many thanks for your time!

fmg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can certainly pick up a wireless router/modem that will do the trick, the Actiontec GT704-WG looks to be such a box.

UltraVNC will allow you to remote control and the remote machine can see what you're doing.

I was only trying to scare you a little. :grin:


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey John,

Just "discovered" Remote Assistance UNDER MY NOSE for the remote thing & that will do me just fine.

When I have the wireless router/modem in hand I'm guessing I will be looking for some help.

Until then,

THANKS!

fmg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

